# Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Hi
ich suche fuer mein cm storm trooper neue Gehäuselüfter mit blauen Leds da ich mir vielleicht blaue Kaltlichtkathoden holen werde. Der Luftdurchfluss sollte so gut wie möglich sein bei angenehmer bis leiser Lautstärke. Preis würde ich sagen pro Lüfter max 10€. Gut wäre es wenn man die Lüfter bei mf oder amazon kaufen könnte.

Danke fuer eure Hilfe


----------



## TheRealStone (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

80, 92, 120, 140, 200mm ?
Wie groß darfs denn sein? 
Ich sags nur gleich 10€, Led, guter Luftdurchsatz und Leise wird schwer...


----------



## Kruter (17. Mai 2012)

Hab bei mir nen enermax t.b. Silence 120er drin in der pcgh Edition mit einstellbarer blauer beleuchtung, ist echt Top und sehr leise


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, ich habe den T.B. Silence 120er PCGH-Edition 2x drin. Das blau ist echt kräftig und er dreht angenehm leise.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen, ich habe den T.B. Silence 120er PCGH-Edition 2x drin. Das blau ist echt kräftig und er dreht angenehm leise.


 
Ich kanns nur bstätigen, skyscraper aht den auch, wie schon gesagt, fette Farbe und leise drehend


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Also ich glaub 120 oder 1400 beides geht. Wenn hier alle den enermax t.b silence empfehlen schau ich mir den mal an


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Wie coroc schon erwähnte, habe ich die PCGH-Edition und bin zufrieden, kosten allerdings so 14€.


----------



## TheRealStone (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Also ich glaub 120 oder 1400 beides geht. Wenn hier alle den enermax t.b silence empfehlen schau ich mir den mal an


 Das wird vermutlich so ziemlich der einzige sein der deinen Vorstellungen entspricht!
Ist ein sehr guter Lüfter da kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

ja 14€ macht auch nichts.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Allerdings darfst du dir bei 900 rpm nicht zu viel Luftfördermasse erwarten. 

Dafür schön leise.


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Die Enermax T.B.Apollish sind schon die besten LED-Lüfter. Auch gut sind diese hier: BitFenix Spectre LED in Luftkühlung/Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm/140mm, Besonderheiten: LED | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Dann wirds wahrscheinlich die Apollish werden. Muss mich nur nich bei HWV anmelden und bestellen. Kann man die eigenlich an dei integr. Lüftersteuerung des Troopers anschließen?
Hab grade gesehen das die Spectre auch bei mf kaufbar sind. Welche LEDs leuchten den heller, haben geringere Lautstärke, mehr Luftdurchsatz? Kann man die Spectre an das Trooper anschlißen?


----------



## BlackViper59 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Die LEDs des Apollish leuchten heller. Zu der lautstärke und Fördermenge kann ich wenig sagen. Anschließen kannst du den Apollish an die Steuerung aber ich würde es nicht empfehlen da die LEDs schnell ausgehen wenn man den Lüfter auch nur ein wenig runterregelt. Aber du brauchst ihn gar nicht runteregeln da er so auch sehr leise ist.


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Die Leuchtstärke der Apollish-Lüfter ist drehzahlabhängig, die Bitfenix Spectre Lüfter können so angeschlossen werden, dass sie unabhängig von der Drehzahl gleich stark leuchten:

Test: Bitfenix Spectre Pro und Prolimatech Vortex 120mm Lüfter - Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm - hardwaremax.net

Wie das aber genau mit den 2pin LED-Stromanschlüssen funktioniert:


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Die sehen geil aus Enermax T.B.Vegas PCGH-Edition
leuchten die genau so hell wie die Apollish? Sind die an sich gut?


----------



## BlackViper59 (17. Mai 2012)

Den 2-pin Anschluss des Spectre kann man angeblich entweder an den PowerLED Anschluss des MB anschließen oder an die Bitfenix Hydra Steuerung. Wenn man ihn an den PowerLED hängt müsste dann nicht der Lüfter blinken wenn der Rechner in Standby ist?

Die PCGH-Edition leuchtet genau so hell ist aber leiser und nicht ganz so stark und hat unterschiedliche Leuchtmodi (blinken etc)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Kann man die durch die Staubfilter ueberhaupt durchsehen?


----------



## TheRealStone (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann man die durch die Staubfilter ueberhaupt durchsehen?


 Kommt darauf an wie dicht der Filter ist aber normalerweise schon...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Kann man den die normalen Apollish deutlich hören? Haben die ein deutlich höheren Luftdurchsatz?
Der Durchsatz wäre schon wichtig da ich ein Zimmer habe das relativ und schnell warm wird (28°C) und die cpu bei F@H schon mal die 52°C erreicht.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Also ich habe einen Apollish 140 in der Front meines Obsidian 650D. Wenn der Luftfilter nicht allzu dick ist sieht man den schon dennoch sehr gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es nicht der T.B. sondern der Apollish werden soll, dann würde ich den extra Stromkasten nicht nutzen, sondern den 3 poligen Anschluss ganz normal an eine Lüftersteuerung oder an's MoBo stecken. Anschließend das 2 polige LED-Kabel per ganz normalem 3 Pin Adapter (in die Mitte und den rechten stecken) an einen 4 poligen Molex anschließen. So kann der Lüfter geregelt werden, ohne dass das Licht dunkler wird. 

Oberhalb von 1000 U/min wird der Apollish kein Leisetreter, kann aber wenn es drauf ankommt schon ganz schön Wind machen. Die Verarbeitung und das Design sind erstklassig und entschädigen den doch recht hohen Preis mit einer tollen optischen Aufwertung des Gehäuses, sofern man auf Blinky Blinky steht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Wow, Danke das hat mir echt geholfen, plane auch noch blaue Kaltlichtkathoden dazu 
Und vielleicht ein WindowKit fuer mein Trooper


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Lieber LED-Stripes als Kathoden


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Wieso, sehen die besser aus, sind die Heller?


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Haben allgemein ein schöneres Licht, lassen sich auch leichter verbauen.
Du musst auch nicht zur Stromversorgung nen extra Inverter irgendwo verstecken.


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Leichter zu verbauen, brauchen kein eigenes Netzteil (Stichwort Gleichspannung - Wechselspannung), stärkeres Licht, angenehmeres Licht, längere Lebensdauer... Haben nur Vorteile.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Kann mir einer einen LInk bei mf dazu geben? Finde gerade nämlich nur Kathoden


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Ich hab die in rot: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Leuchten in Natura noch krasser als auf den Bildern, ich hab den kompletten Innenraum gleichmäßig stark ausgeleuchtet. Sind sehr flexibel und selbstklebend, meine laufen an der Laufwerksschiene entlang und dann unter dem Gehäusedeckel weiter.

Hier gibt's noch mehr: Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Danke, dass heißt bei dir verlaufen si von der Gehäusefront bis über den Gehäusedeckel?


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden. Die ganzen Festplatten und Laufwerke sind ja im vorderen Bereich des Gehäuses. Dort gibt es zwei Träger, die vertikal durchs Gehäuse verlaufen. An einem dieser Träger hab ich die ersten 30cm befestigt, das Flexlight dann oben unterm Deckel um 90° geknickt und den Rest unter den Deckel geklebt. So hab ich das komplette Gehäuse gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Tja haut bei mir leider nicht hin, hab einen BigTower der 50cm hoch und 50cm tief ist. Muss mir wohl 2 holen


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Ich kann die Enermax TB Apollish empfehlen 

Sehen wunderschön aus und sind angenehm leise zu betreiben  Kosten aber auch mehr als 10€...


----------



## Frostbitten (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Enermax TB Apollish empfehlen
> 
> Sehen wunderschön aus und sind angenehm leise zu betreiben  Kosten aber auch mehr als 10€...


T.B.Apollish über 10€? Kaum: Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 80x80x25mm, 1600rpm, 44.50m³/h, 20dB(A) (UCTA8N-BL), Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL), Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA1



Kann die anderen nur bestätigen. Wenn du leise LED-Lüfter haben willst,  wirst du an Enermax kaum vorbei kommen. ;D Ich hab selbst einige von den  Dingern. 
Die T.B.Vegas PCGH-Edition kannte ich noch nicht. Schaun recht  interessant aus. Also wie es scheint, ist das ein T.B.Apollish (die LED-Variante von T.B.Silence), allerdings mit den LEDs (18 statt 12) und den Beleuchtungsmodis des teureren und schnelleren Apollish Vegas. Ob dir das 5 Ocken pro Lüfter wert ist, das musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Die T.B. Apollish sind sehr leise, haben aber auch keine Reserven wenn man mal einen heißen Tag hat. Für belüftungsentscheidende Stellen wäre meines Erachtens also ein normaler Apollish besser.

Kaltlichtkathoden haben eine eher milchig blasse Farbe. Sie halten zwar lange, vom Leuchten her sind sie aber nicht so der Burner. Auch wird der angesprochene Inverter als Risikofaktor öfters moniert. Für meinen Geschmack reichen gute LED-Lüfter als Beleuchtung eh aus. LED-Stripes machen da eher ein Kirmesbudendesign - aber das muss auch jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Das mit den LED Strips war ja nur ne Überlegung Dafür müsste ich mir eh erst das window Kit fuer mein Trooper holen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Klar, ist ja deine Sache. Kann auch sein es nervt dich nach einer Zeit an. Ich selbst hab's halt gerne aufgeräumt im Schuppen, gerade wenn man reinguggen kann.


----------



## krolf (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Hallo

zu den Kaltlichtkathoden , hole die Lieber ein LED Strip , das Licht kommt viel Besser rüber , und außerdem geht es nicht so Schnell Kaputt die eine Kaltlichtkathode oder ihr Inverter , und wen du dein Lüfter z.b auf Rot Wechseln solltest brauchst du dir da nicht gleich neue Kathoden zu kaufen , und wechselst einfach die Farbe per Fernbedienung , nur so als Tipp  

Gruß


----------



## Frostbitten (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*



h.101 schrieb:


> Die T.B. Apollish sind sehr leise, haben aber auch keine Reserven wenn man mal einen heißen Tag hat. Für belüftungsentscheidende Stellen wäre meines Erachtens also ein normaler Apollish besser.


Kommt drauf an. Wenn man genug Fläche hat, kann man auf hohe Drehzahlen auch gut verzichten. Bei mir (4x200m + 1x140mm + 2x120mm + 1x80mm) sind mehr als ~1000rpm überflüssig.  Anders rum sind die Apollish Vegas auch nichtmehr so teuer, wie sie es mal waren. Seinerzeit, als ich mir meine T.B.Apollish zugelegt habe, haben selbst die 120mm T.B.A schon bissel über 10€ gekostet. Die 140er fast 15€. Und die Apollish Vegas gabs für ~30€. Das war mir einfach zuviel. Aber bei 20€ kann man echt drüber nachdenken. Das ist auch so ziemlich das Maximum, was ich persönlich bereit bin für einen guten Lüfter auszugeben. Und grad dass man die Stromversorgung der LEDs vom Rotor trennen kann (sodass die LEDs immer 100% kriegen) ist ne nette Spielerei.



Ich hab eben nochmal Fotos von meinem alten Case rausgekramt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind insgesamt 5 T.B.Apollish (3x120mm + 2x140mm). Bedenke, dass die Fotos bei völliger Dunkelheit gemacht wurden.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Ja das stimmt natürlich. Je mehr Lüfter verbaut sind, desto weniger Drehzahl braucht man normalerweise auch. Man kann die T.B. genauso nehmen, ich habe auch welche. Die braucht man nicht mal zu steuern da sie sehr leise sind. Beim Apollish ist halt "mehr Luft nach oben", der Rahmen lackiert, hat 18 statt 15 LED's und beiliegende Entkoppler. 

Der Vorteil der separaten LED-Stromversorgung ist schon nicht schlecht, deswegen kann man alles in allem auch mal ein paar € mehr ausgeben für einen Apollish Vegas. Man kauft sich ja nicht jeden Tag ein paar von den Teilen.


----------



## Frostbitten (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*



h.101 schrieb:


> Die braucht man nicht mal zu steuern da sie sehr leise sind.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Allein wegen der Lautstärke muss man sie definitiv nicht runterregeln. Es sind immerhin modifizierte T.B.Silence (Siehe hier: Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL), Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals Deutschland). Die Dinger sind nicht ohne Grund neben Be Quiet eigentlich die Lüfter, die standardmässig in diversen Foren empfohlen werden. Wenn ein TY140 daneben auf die zweite PWM-Stufe hochschaltet, dann hört man das raus. Und die sind (was Relation von Förderkraft und Lautstärke angeht) mitunter auch welche der besten PWM-Lüfter auf dem Markt.

Allerdings sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass eine höhere Drehzahl auch zu mehr Abrieb führt. Irgendwann sind die halt durch. Allerdings laufen meine T.B.A nun seit mehr als einem Jahr im 24/7-Betrieb (mit wenigen Stunden Pause zwischendurch über das gesamte Jahr hinweg) auf 100%. So leicht geben die Dinger nicht auf. 





h.101 schrieb:


> ...hat 18 statt 15 LED's...


Da muss ich dich korrigieren. Die 120er haben nur 12.  Die 140er haben 15.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*



Frostbitten schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich korrigieren. Die 120er haben nur 12.  Die 140er haben 15.



Mein ich doch!  Ich war bei den 140ern, aber danke für deine Korrektur. 

Was auch nicht schlecht ist, dass man beim Frühjahrsputz den ganzen Rotor abnehmen kann.


----------



## Frostbitten (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Find ich jetzt nicht so wichtig. Dafür müsste man sie rausschrauben. Da bearbeite ich die lieber kurz mit nem Pinsel und sauge den Mist anschliessend ausm Case. Und falls man Lüfter aus irgend nem Grund mal ausbaut, kann man sie auch mit der Duschbrause reinigen. Anschliessend einfach auf die Heizung legen und ordentlich trocknen lassen, damit es keine Kurzschlüsse gibt, wenn die Dinger später wieder Saft kriegen. Schon oft genug gemacht.

Allerdings ist das recht praktisch um lange Haare zu beseitigen, die sich gern hier absetzen. Die wickeln sich dann in der Regel so extrem stramm drum, dass man sie kaum entfernt kriegt. Wer ne Freundin hat, oder selbst eine Norweger-Matte besitzt, so wie ich, der wird sowas durchaus mal zu schätzen wissen.  Rotor abnehmen, Schere ansetzen, fertig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Ihr verwirrt mich grade ein bisschen
Ich möchte eigentlich nur gute LEDs, relativ gute Förderleistung und eine nicht abnormale Lautstärke Welchen soll ich kaufen?
Da ich ein SA habe hab ich die TY140 drin die mit 1200-1300 upm laufen und ich finde die sind kaum zu hören


----------



## Frostbitten (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ihr verwirrt mich grade ein bisschen
> Ich möchte eigentlich nur gute LEDs, relativ gute Förderleistung und eine nicht abnormale Lautstärke Welchen soll ich kaufen?
> Da ich ein SA habe hab ich die TY140 drin die mit 1200-1300 upm laufen und ich finde die sind kaum zu hören



Ah, ein Artgenosse.  Bin auch stolzer Besitzer eines Silver Arrows (Und bin froh, dass ich mir das Ding zugelegt hab, bevor Thermalright die Produktion eingestellt hat. Der neue SA SB-E ist nämlich schlechter. ). Ist immer Vorteilhaft, wenn andere Leute die selben Lüfter (oder eng Verwandte) besitzen wie ich. Dann kann man gut anhand von Vergleichen erklären. Umfangreiche Vergleichstest sind ja ziemlich rar. Besonders zwischen Lüftern verschiedener Grössen. Und auf die Angaben unterschiedlicher Hersteller kann man nicht vergleichen. Manche scheinen das Mikro an die Lüfter dranzupressen, während andere in einer schallgedämmten Halle aus 500m Entfernung messen. 

Ja klar, die TY140 haben selbst mit 1300 RPM noch eine vergleichsweisesehr angenehme Lautstärke. Bei 900 RPM sind sie trotzdem leiser. Kannst ja mal sämtliche Gehäuselüfter abstöpseln und dann die TY140 hochdrehen lassen. Du wirst den Unterschied merken, sofern du keinen massiven Hörschaden hast, oder du dich schon der Rente näherst und dein Hörorgan dementsprechend abgenutzt ist.  Ob sie bei 900 RPM leiser sind als die T.B.A (welche ebenfalls mit 900 RPM drehen) kann ich dir nicht sagen, die Dinger liegen da aber doch relativ nah beieinander. Die Enermax sind vllt sogar nen kleinen Tick leiser. Als ich noch ausschliesslich T.B.A hatte und meine Grafikkarte noch keinen Defekt hatte (welcher eine erhöhte Mindestdrehzahl erfordert, da sonst komische Klackergeräusche auftreten), hab ich es jedenfalls gehört, wenn die TY140 ne Stufe hoher geschaltet haben. Man musste schon ziemlich genau hinhören, aber das Ohr nicht ans Case pressen. 

Ich bin Besitzer eines HAF-X und hab die normalen 200mm-Megaflow mit 700 RPM. Die 1000-RPM-Version passt meines Wissens nach nur in CM Storm Gehäuse und ist schwer nachzubestellen. Ich vermute mal, dass die Lüfter eng miteinander verwandt sind. Lager (welches neben der Drehzahl der Hauptgrund für Geräusche ist) und Blades identisch, Rotor (welcher die Drehzahl bestimmt, aber ansonsten keinen Lärm verursacht) etwas stärker. Ich denke mal, dass die bei ~700 RPM in etwa gleich auf liegen müssten, mit meinen 4 Megaflow-Lüftern. Wenn die Megaflow auf 700 RPM laufen, dann hör ich nichtmehr raus, ob die TY140 mit 900 oder 1300 RPM drehen. Das heisst, die Megaflow liegen etwa auf dem Niveau des TY140 oder knapp drüber. Deine dürften dann nochmal bisschen mehr haben.

Um nochmal den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Enermax-Lüfter, welche deinen Vorgaben entsprechen, zu verdeutlichen:
T.B.A = 900 RPM, 12 LEDs
T.B.V PCGH-Edition = 900 RPM, 18 LEDs, LED-Leuchtkraft trennbar regelbar von der Drehzahl (was in diesem Fall aber egal ist, da bei max immer noch leiser als der Rest)
Apollish Vegas = 800-2000 RPM, 18 LEDs, LED-Leuchtkraft trennbar regelbar von der Drehzahl (was in diesem Fall dann einen praktischen Nutzen hat)

Die Blades sind absolut identisch. Das Drehlager müsste auch identisch sein. Dementsprechend sind die alle schonmal gleich laut, wenn sie mit ~900 RPM laufen. Beim Königsmodell ist aber noch ein Motor verbaut, den man falls gewünscht auch bis 2000 RPM hochschrauben kann. Als besonderes Goodie, kannst du sogar die Beleuchtung unabhängig von der Drehzahl regeln, was bei einem 2000 RPM Lüfter durchaus Sinn macht, auch wenn es ein sehr hochwertiges Gerät ist, wie in diesem Fall.

Reicht dir leise und 12 LEDs, dann nimm T.B.A. Willst du mehr LEDs, dann nimm T.B.V PCGH. Willst du sowohl mehr LEDs, als auch mehr Drehzahl (welche unabhängig von den LEDs regelbar ist), dann nimm Apollish Vegas.

So, ich hoffe das war Erklärung genug.



Meine persönliche Empfehlung: Dein 200mm-Fan müsste ne ziemliche Geräuschkulisse erzeugen. Ich weiss nicht wie deine Grafikkarte einzustufen ist. Ich würde dir zu den Apollish Vegas (also dem Königsmodell) raten. Die dürften sich irgendwo zwischen 1500 und 2000 RPM lautstärketechnisch mit deinem 200mm-Fan treffen. Die LEDs stellste so ein (bzw verbindest sie dementsprechend), dass sie immer mit 100% leuchten. Hast ja ne Lüftersteuerung an deinem Case integriert. Denke im Winter müssen die nicht nonstop mit soviel Saft laufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Danke das war mal ausführlich
Ja ich glaube auch das der obere und der hintere am meisten Krach machen. Kann ich bei mir den oberen 200mm gegen 2 120mm austauschen?
Meine Graka ist muxmäuschenstill bei bf3 ungefähr 13% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und dabei 55°C
Und nein ich bin nicht hörgeschädigt, wenn dann wegen zu vilere lauter Mucke


----------



## Frostbitten (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Du kannst an den Deckel sogar zwei 140er pappen. Das ergäbe sogar Sinn. Der Unterschied bei der Gesamtfläche (Radius² x Pi) ist marginal. 307cm² vs 314cm². Da ist dann dem Lüfter mit dem besseren Drehlager der Vorzug zu geben. Coolermaster in allen Ehren. Die Cases sind Hammer. Aber Coolermaster war in Vergleichstests nie für Spitzenreiter bekannt. Da sind dann eher so Namen wie Thermalright, Enermax, Be Quiet, teilweise auch Noctua oder Scythe, zu lesen.

An der Front lohnt sich das nicht. Da opferst du zuviel Kühlfläche. 226cm² vs 314cm². Aber der Fan an der Front ist eh eher dazu da, um die Festplatten zu kühlen. Und die müssen eigentlich gar nicht so extrem gekühlt werden, wie sie es eigentlich werden. Diversen Studien zu folge, soll das die Lebenserwartung teilweise sogar verschlechtern. Das heisst theoretisch gehen auch zwei kleine Fans an der Front, statt dem Riesen. Die Temps von CPU und GPU wird das nicht grossartig stören, die profitieren eher von Deckel/Rückwand/Seitenwand.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Vorne sind  120mm drin hinten 1 140mm und oben 1 200mm. Alle serienmäßig.
Ich dachte an einen austausch von dem oben und den vorne, denn rote und blaue LEDs zusammen sehen nicht so gut aus


----------



## Frostbitten (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter*

Achso. Hab angenommen, dass dein Case (wie fast alle CM Gehäuse in dieser Preisklasse) nen dicken Frontlüfter hat. Jo, dann tausch komplett um gegen 120mm/140mm Enermax-LEDs-Fan. Für welche Reihe du dich entscheidest, musst du wissen. Ich hab dir die Unterschiede aufgezählt. Mein persönlicher Rat wäre, sofern du es dir leisten kannst: Apollish Vegas. Du hast ja schon ne Lüftersteuerung im Case integriert. Da könnens dann ruhig auch die etwas schnelleren sein. Die Stromversorgung der LEDs kannst du ja einzeln ansteuern. So leuchten die dann auch noch schön, wenn sie mit ~1000rpm drehen.


----------

